

Ask HN: What's up with the Google logo today? What does it mean? - il
http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en?

======
tengkahwee
See it here: <http://www.google.com/webhp?gl=us>

~~~
junkbit
Thanks! It wasn't working in the UK even at dot com

------
tnai
this blog thinks it might be for google's birthday:
[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/09/googles-
particles-d...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/09/googles-particles-
doodle.html)

------
rlm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668167>

------
malandrew
It's the 7th of September, Brazil's Independence Day.

~~~
malandrew
Hmmmm... Given by the replies of others, I'm wondering if Google is showing a
different homepage here in Brazil.

------
derefr
Is there a permalink? I'm not seeing anything.

~~~
vijaydev
Found this in another HN article. www.rubypay.com/google/Google.htm

------
tensafefrogs
Google is 12 today.

